# Hunting rabbits



## Blowhunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all. Im new to hunting rabbits. I have a Baikal MP512 cal.22 air rifle. (break barrel) It shoots about 150meters/second. Can i use it for hunting rabbits? Or is it too weak? I know that the best time for hunting rabbits is one hour before dark or early in the morning. But where can i find them? Any tips? And also, what pellet type do you think works best?


----------



## 270 (Nov 8, 2007)

not sure about the meters per second but if its a 22 it should kill a rabbit with a head shot


----------



## Blowhunter (Nov 16, 2007)

its 500fps. maybe a bit more. Is that enough to kill a rabbit?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Eye or ear shot 15yards :beer:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it would work fine just take into consideration your pellet will arc greatly. in other words if you sight your gun in at 10yds it might be a few inches low at 20 yds. 22 pellet guns have allot more thwack than 177 but also have less penaetration. you might want to use a pointed pellet.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

That would be pushing it, maybe a good squirrell gun though, keep your shots close is all i can say, look in brush,


----------

